# gott me one finally  thanks jay



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 6, 2020)

always wanted one, a member on here made it happen thanks jay, got it put back together and took my first ride on sat all smiles..


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice they are fun


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2020)

Congrats - nice whizzer!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2020)

Hmmmm, what the story on the Dart?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 6, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Hmmmm, what the story on the Dart?



its a 66 dart, straight axle gasser, super charged 440


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 6, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> always wanted one, a member on here made it happen thanks jay, got it put back together and took my first ride on sat all smiles..
> 
> View attachment 1168747
> 
> View attachment 1168749



a person asked me the other day what year and what kind of schwinn i had, lol i didnt know what to tell him....the # under the crank are B70744. thoughts?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> View attachment 1169057
> 
> 
> its a 66 dart, straight axle gasser, super charged 440



MaMa!!! THAT is kool!


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 7, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> a person asked me the other day what year and what kind of schwinn i had, lol i didnt know what to tell him....the # under the crank are B70744. thoughts?



anyone...help me with year and make...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> anyone...help me with year and make...



need serial no. from beneath BB(crk hwsg) or left rear drop out.... thinking might start with possibly a G or H




__





						Schwinn Serial Numbers Tool
					

Vintage Schwinn serial number lookup. Enter your Schwinn serial number in the box and click button to see what date and year your Schwinn bike was made.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 7, 2020)

under the crank is B70744 don't see any numbers on the drop out.


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> under the crank is B70744 don't see any numbers on the drop out.



looks like that was used two time periods *3 of 1952* or 2/13/57 (not, due to your earlier fork style)


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 7, 2020)

bricycle said:


> looks like that was used two time periods *3 of 1952* or 2/13/57 (not, due to your earlier fork style)



ok thanks...what style, of Schwinn panther or?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2020)

A Phantom style as Panthers were Straightbars
B-6 style, some Schwinn expert should chime in as I'm definitely no Schwinn expert (yes, I'll admit it).


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 7, 2020)

thank you


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 7, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> its a 66 dart, straight axle gasser, super charged 440



          I hope ya have a Second set of tires/wheels for the rear...........................Cause ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I know Dat Sucker Moves !!         Super Nice Whizzer by the way !!  That's looking really original , and a rider to boot  !!    You're Very Lucky.   I'd be Thankin' Jay too !             Thanks for showing the Pic's


----------

